# Mystery Shrimp?



## dodavid8 (7 mo ago)

This is potentially a stupid question, but I have a blue shrimp that has always looked a little off, and has outlived my other neocaridinas who have seemingly died for no reason. It seems to be a little more touchy with the other shrimp at times and so im wondering if theres maybe some other type of shrimp, more agressive and therefor stress inducing, that I may have been sold as a neocaridina by accident? The reason I say its looked a little off is it has a slightly more slim body and its antennae seem longer. These observations may just be me overthinking things though.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Just over thinking. It a neo blue dream. What are your parameters it will help to determine why the die off . Was there any babies...? HOW BIG IS YOUR TANK AND ANYTHING ELSE WITH THEM?


----------

